# Arowana



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

i have a 150 gallon tank and am thinking of getting an arowana. i have 2 tinfoil barbs, a bala shark, pictus, puffer, and channel catfish. i as ondering what other type of fish would go good with the arowana thats no too large bc i no with the channel and aro the tank is gonna be prett full. also how will the puffer do with it. i know it gets 7 inches but will that be big enough? and what about a scat? if ou no anything please help me out. and please be sure that the suggested fish mix well wit the ones i already have. thanks


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

The puffer, if it's large enough for a 150, probably does not belong there. It's most likely brackish and needs to be in a species tank. I'm guessing it's a green-spotted puffer, as they seem to be popping up everywhere. If it is, it needs a brackish species tank.

Arowanas (and channel cats, from what I've read) need a lot more room than a 150 can offer. I've heard 300 gallons recommended frequently for the aro, and I've read at least 480 for the channel cat. I wouldn't spend my money on more fish, I'd buy a few more, much bigger, tanks.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

Your two tinfoil barbs alone will need the 150 gallons. They get HUGE.... Like trashion stated, the channel cat needs more than 150 gallons. I also agree with him about the puffer.. I would research the fish you currently have and either return them or get a larger mammoth tank


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Tinfoil barbs are going to get 12+ inches.
Bala sharks are going to get 12+ inches as well.
The pictus will be fine in the 150.
The puffer fish is probably brackish, as was said earlier. The only FW puffer I can think of is the dwarf puffer. Either way, puffers are aggressive and will take chunks out of your other fish. You should also be feeding it snails to help keep it's teeth worn down so they don't become overgrown. 
That channel cat is going to get HUGE. Much too large for a 150, or any other tank for that matter, that is possible to have in a home.


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

Many suggest puffer tanks to be puffer only tanks because of the mentioned resons (taking chunks out and water condition needs). I would certainly do a little research and figure out what kind of puffer you have.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Andrew, there are about 20 different commonly kept freshwater puffers 
Though, they wouldn't be my first guess, more along the lines of a figure eight or a green puffer, seeing as all others are usually special order/$$$.

There's nothing much else to say here... your tank is too small for most of what you have, or plan. A 150 may seem big, but it's not even a starter tank for even the smaller "tankbusters" or monster fish. A channel catfish won't be suitable in even a tank around 900 gallons, and they grow quick enough to eat just about anything you place in the tank. Aros "can" be kept in tanks around 400+, but nearing their full size, are pretty much forced to swim back and forth constantly.

I would take everything back, if possible, and get MUCH smaller fish.
There's many alternatives to "monster fish." IE: African Butterflyfish are commonly referred to as "poorman's arowana" seeing how closely they resemble them... and they only get around 3-5 inches.


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

*catfish????*

ok thanks for the advice. i wont get the awowana until i upgrade my tank. and ill find somewhere else for the channel catfish. i still wanna get a fairly good size catfish. does anybod know any other catfish that will get about a foot or so? and if possible one thats not always hiding.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

pullins125 said:


> ok thanks for the advice. i wont get the awowana until i upgrade my tank. and ill find somewhere else for the channel catfish. i still wanna get a fairly good size catfish. does anybod know any other catfish that will get about a foot or so? and if possible one thats not always hiding.


I have two angelicus, pictus catfish, but they are nocturnal and mostly hide until I turn the lights out. They average 8-10 inches. They are semi aggressive as well, and shouldn't be kept with smaller tetras. They are gorgeous catfish and would possibly be something you are interested in.


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

oops, double post.. Sorry


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

from what ive heard you can get away with some arowanas in a 300g, but thats a minamum

-olie


----------



## pullins125 (Mar 17, 2008)

i not getting one til i get a bigger tank. i hope to set up a huge tank in da future. i only 18 so i got plenty of time to make my dreams come true. hopefully a 1000 gallon by time i 30. lol live big or dream huge


----------

